# Has Anyone Else Had Problems With Chassis Tech,



## dj hearse

i have a small shop in sebring florida and started getting into air bags.i got kits from chassis tech wich also are aim,trucking suspension,hot honda cars and air bag it.com.i get the wrong mounting brakets,charged more for a better kit and get a basic kit,charged for a 9 gallon tank and get a 5 gallon.get brackets that fit nothing and missing peices.i was wondering if anyone else had any problems with them,they act that dont care about there product and wont help for anything.im never dealing with them anymore.if you are getting into doing a air kit please beware of this company.beware of some bolt on kits that look like they will work untill you get it back together.you might see there ads in lowrider and mini truckin magazines..just be carefull... :biggrin: becouse they really dont care about the customer..just your money. :angry:


----------



## 416impala

Well you pay cheap you get CHEAP! Allota people hound on chassistech, fuck they are selling kits for 895, they are the dollar store of suspension products, when i go to my local "dollar store" i dont complain when my shitbreaks because i pay really cheap for it and i know its junk before i buy it, but dollar stores are rammed of people! why because the price is cheap!

Buy quality products and spend money you wont have problems! Hell if they dont make a kit for the car you are using, fabricate it yourself. Airlift sells nice universal air struts that you can make work on many macpherson applications.

But good luck with your business! I wish you all well!

Rob.


----------



## WhyNotFab

Check out the "Companies That Have Phucked You Over" thread on SSM:

http://streetsourcemag.com/Forum/topic.asp...&M=True&S=False


----------



## theoglean

All I've ever bought off them is bags, and there the only thing I will ever buy from them. I've also never had a problem with running there bags to 450 psi.


----------



## 416impala

Wow you took their bags to 450 psi and they didnt blow? IM suprised!


----------



## dj hearse

> Well you pay cheap you get CHEAP! Allota people hound on chassistech, fuck they are selling kits for 895, they are the dollar store of suspension products, when i go to my local "dollar store" i dont complain when my shitbreaks because i pay really cheap for it and i know its junk before i buy it, but dollar stores are rammed of people! why because the price is cheap!
> 
> Buy quality products and spend money you wont have problems! Hell if they dont make a kit for the car you are using, fabricate it yourself. Airlift sells nice universal air struts that you can make work on many macpherson applications.
> 
> But good luck with your business! I wish you all well!
> 
> Rob.
> [/quote
> thanks...i didnt know that about them at all.when i did the first truck a friend told me about them.the price was in the range of what the customer had.also nothing broke it was the brakets for the truck that was supposed to fit did not work and the biggest problem with them was that i could never talk to my so called sales person..if i did get through he would put me on hold .noone there really cars about theie products and maybe helping out a customer with any questions..i think im giving up on air bags in all..i will stick to hydraulics and car stereo.. :biggrin: ..i also wish i was in a bigger city where customers spend the money to get a better product...this town im in is cheap..real cheap..noone wants to pay anything and they want everything...


----------



## supermachine

i have bought from AIM, FBI in the past, they're both useless

i will only buy from Suicidedoors.com and Gaugemagazine.com

Suicide doors had about the BEST customer service in the industry and their products are top notch


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by supermachine_@Jan 20 2006, 12:40 PM~4666866
> *i have bought from AIM, FBI  in the past, they're both useless
> 
> i will only buy from  Suicidedoors.com  and Gaugemagazine.com
> 
> Suicide doors had about the BEST customer service in the industry and their products are top notch
> *


suicide doors good
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
fbirides :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## gamblecustoms

What ever you do don't use their valves!!! I had a customer bring me valves for his car and what pieces of shit! it took me taking the fucking things apart 3 times each before they worked right and then 2 of them blew solenoids a few days after that. How ever I have had pretty good luck with FBI... just got to be careful what you order.


----------



## theoglean

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jan 19 2006, 06:42 PM~4661375
> *Wow you took their bags to 450 psi and they didnt blow? IM suprised!
> *


Going on 3 years now..


----------

